# Aftermarket / third party ACK-E6 users?



## Buckster (May 1, 2013)

Any aftermarket / third party not-genuine-Canon ACK-E6 adapter kit users around who can share some insights about them, especially any actual problems encountered?

I've never had any problems with aftermarket batteries for various Canon bodies, and saved a pile of money on them.  I'm thinking it may be the same with this.

If someone has some actual hands-on experience with these products, it'd be great to hear about them.


----------



## Buckster (May 6, 2013)

I went ahead and got the 3rd party aftermarket adapter. $12 vs. Genuine Canon at about $120.

Plugged it in, and it seems to work just fine.  If any problems ever develop, I'll be sure to update this thread to let others know.


----------

